# Litespeed Firenze Sizing Question



## bike-geek (Mar 22, 2007)

I just saw a leftover Firenza 06 with a Medium Frame for $1999. I am 5'-8 1/2 with a 32" inseam. I weigh 175lbs. Will this bike fit me? Is this a good price?

Thanks,
Charlie...


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

It sound like it should fit but is there anyway you can ride it? As far as is it a good deal it would depend upon the level of components and what wheels come with it.


----------



## bike-geek (Mar 22, 2007)

I will riide it on saturday. the bike is stock. All ultegra. 105 brakes.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

What wheels and fork?


----------



## kirkdig (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought the Teramo (same frame, slightly higher build - DA brifters and derailleurs, Ultegra chain and cassette, 105 brakes) for $2550 last spring. I'm about a inch or inch and half taller than you with similar proportion and build as you. I ended up going with the ML but could have been comfortable on the M with a longer stem and more post exposed. 

I find the front-end a bit flexy, but am not sure if that is the wheel or fork -- both Real Design brand.


----------



## bike-geek (Mar 22, 2007)

Juanmoretime said:


> What wheels and fork?


FSA RD-80 and Real Design HP Pro (I think). 

I rode 8 different bikes today and I am really confused. I know this bike fits me (I had it checked out). My friend who is a serious cyclist (and my spin instructor) doesn't like this bike (he's a Trek Madone guy). One of the guys at the bike shop (who I do respect) wasn't hot on it either. I spoke to the senior bike tech and an older guy at the pro shop (and some guy who was there today as a mfg rep from look) and they all thought titanium was the way to go. Not as trendy/cool/bling, but long term solid.

The other bike I liked was a specialized Tamac. Very nice but a little to gimicky. I put a $100 deposit to hold the firenze and will ride the two again tomorrow.

:confused5:


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

bike-geek said:


> FSA RD-80 and Real Design HP Pro (I think).
> 
> I rode 8 different bikes today and I am really confused. I know this bike fits me (I had it checked out). My friend who is a serious cyclist (and my spin instructor) doesn't like this bike (he's a Trek Madone guy). One of the guys at the bike shop (who I do respect) wasn't hot on it either. I spoke to the senior bike tech and an older guy at the pro shop (and some guy who was there today as a mfg rep from look) and they all thought titanium was the way to go. Not as trendy/cool/bling, but long term solid.
> 
> ...


The price is good but not a total steal. The FSA wheels are the bottom of the line and you might want to see if they will upgrade them. I would see what else you could get tossed in the deal. Bottles, cages pedals, shoes or a helmet. Don't let any discourage you because of frame material. You can't enjoy or go fast on a bike that doesn't fit you properly and that you find comfortable. That is the most important criteria when choosing a bike.


----------



## bike-geek (Mar 22, 2007)

Juanmoretime said:


> The price is good but not a total steal. The FSA wheels are the bottom of the line and you might want to see if they will upgrade them. I would see what else you could get tossed in the deal. Bottles, cages pedals, shoes or a helmet. Don't let any discourage you because of frame material. You can't enjoy or go fast on a bike that doesn't fit you properly and that you find comfortable. That is the most important criteria when choosing a bike.


damn you're fast. I think i'll go for a wheel upgrade. Any suggestions?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Considering the level of components I think you will find a set of Easton Circuits to be excellent wheels to train and to race on. I had a set of while and I think they are an excellent wheelset for their price range. Although even a set of Shimano 105 or Ultegra hubs laced to either a Mavic Open Pro or DT R2.1 will make a nice set of wheels too!


----------



## bike-geek (Mar 22, 2007)

cool. let the negotiations begin. thanks for your help


----------

